# I finished! Does anyone need bats?



## Xme (Feb 3, 2018)

I have some bats to spare, is anyone in dire need?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2018)

Me!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2018)

Got any gold bats left? My red roses need to grow first.


----------



## Xme (Feb 3, 2018)

I have both. I can bring you both some 
What’s your pocket camp ids?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2018)

Cool.

6976-7033-178

Again, wait until my roses grow, you can water them as I most likely will forget to water them myself.


----------



## Xme (Feb 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Me!





Paperboy012305 said:


> Got any gold bats left? My red roses need to grow first.





Paperboy012305 said:


> Cool.
> 
> 6976-7033-178
> 
> Again, wait until my roses grow, you can water them as I most likely will forget to water them myself.



Okay  I’m on it  sent a request, my names Piper on there


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2018)

May I have both kinds of bats please?  My ID is 1822-3869-267.


----------



## Xme (Feb 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> May I have both kinds of bats please?  My ID is 1822-3869-267.



Sure, I’ll send a request. I’m piper


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2018)

Xme said:


> Sure, I’ll send a request. I’m piper



Added you!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2018)

I'd love more bats, preferably golden but any are fine.  My ID is 8687-9314-340.


----------



## Xme (Feb 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> May I have both kinds of bats please?  My ID is 1822-3869-267.





Vizionari said:


> I'd love more bats, preferably golden but any are fine.  My ID is 8687-9314-340.



Requested  you. I’m growing a lot of pink right now too. I can drop more off when I get them. I have a couple left


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2018)

I got your bats.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Xme (Feb 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I got your bats.  Thanks so much!



Yay! You’re welcome. I’ll keep coming by as my flowers grow.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm ready to get my gold bats.


----------

